# eh?



## alexachucarro (May 30, 2002)

What happened to my thread? The football thing. The biggest sporting event on the planet?

Hello? to the Swedes.

hmm this place?.....


----------



## lonny (May 30, 2002)

Trapattoni kick ass!
But let me add something:

WE NEED A FOOTBALL GAME FOR MAC!!!

Fifa would be great, but any will do!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 30, 2002)

I am from Greece,we did not make it(what a suprise right?)

So i have to support Spain(my girlfriend is Spanish)

OLE OLE OLE OLE OLEEEEE OLEEEEE


----------



## Frederic (May 30, 2002)

Well... I'm from France, so... Champions du Monde !


----------



## Winblows (May 30, 2002)

im american   ... but its gonna be argentina!! france or italy will take second, theyre both strong this year .. it blows my mind that holland didnt make it.. theyre beasts!!


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

I thought football season was over?


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *What happened to my thread? The football thing. The biggest sporting event on the planet?
> 
> Hello? to the Swedes.
> ...


Loooks like it was moved to the Bar & Grill thread _where it belongs_.    Last time I checked the latest sporting events are not Macintosh news.


----------



## Erix (May 30, 2002)

HEY! I can support my own country. 

Go Turkey go!!! We want the cup.

Erix.


----------



## Winblows (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *I thought football season was over?  *



that football doesnt count.. were talking about the real sport.. the actual game that uses your foot and the ball


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frederic _
> *Well... I'm from France, so... Champions du Monde !  *



Uh... mind you, that was the FIRST time.  The Italians have you beat by two world cups, so you'll have to wait at LEAST 8 years to be better than them. 

Go Italy!


----------



## fryke (May 30, 2002)

*sigh* i remember platini kicking that penalty faaaaar above the goal... 

brasiiiiiiil!

(I'm Swiss, we're not there...)

I want Portugal or Brasil to win this pretty cup... Oh and even most football (the one you call soccer) seasons are over. This is about the world cup.


----------



## uoba (May 30, 2002)

England first (only 'cause of the Liverpool players, otherwise my England patriotism is minimal), Brazil either on a par or a very close second (fiancee would kill me otherwise!!!!)

Big problem, our first baby is expected in the next 4 weeks!!!! I hope a game isn't on at the time!!


----------



## apb3 (May 30, 2002)

there is a great football game for the PC (i play it at work every once in a while ). It's called hooligans:storm over europe or something like that.

supposedly, korea and japan were considering banning it until after the world cup. The developers wanted to release it there just in time for the world cup.


----------



## lonny (May 30, 2002)

Sorry guys... but with a coach like Trapattoni, and our players... it's gonna be hard against us!

I-T-A-L-I-A!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frederic (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonny _
> *Sorry guys... but with a coach like Trapattoni, and our players... it's gonna be hard against us!
> 
> I-T-A-L-I-A!!!!!!!!! *



Well... I strongly thing that France will win, but, if they does not, it could be Italy, yes. By the way, I LOVE your country, Ionny (I was living in Italy, as a child)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

the greek team should have kicked the brit's derriere. seriously their own coach said so! 

I still support greece...time to practice for the next world cup 
-- fo now though,...my pick is france 

Admiral


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 30, 2002)

Let me clarify something Italy or Portugal will be the one team of the final. The other has to be one of France,Argentina,Spain,Brazil,England?

This is how the groups will break down after the group stages!!!

So I think that Argentina will win it but i hope tha italy can suprise everybody....i love la bella  Italia used to spent summer after summer in Venice.

As for the Americans:Who is going to win the NBA this year guys?I support Sacramento are they through....?


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 30, 2002)

I am Greek ok!!!

Last time Greece went to the world cup they were playing the following system:4-4-2

they were beaten 4-0 from argentina
They were beaten 4-0 from bulgaria (i think)
And finaly               2-0 from Nigeria.

Next time we go maybe we have a better system who knows!!!!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 30, 2002)

Admiral any news about my problem with Greek characters?


----------



## uoba (May 30, 2002)

are strong, but like England you need your 2 top players fit (Vieri and Totti). Anyway, I do think Italy will win, then France, Argentina.

Anyway, 1 game I would do absolutely anything to get on the Mac (short of learning how to port games for a living!!!!) is... ISS Pro Evolution Soccer 2! The reality is fantastic, far exceeds FIFA 2002 for realism.


----------



## homer (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zenzefiloan _
> *
> As for the Americans:Who is going to win the NBA this year guys?I support Sacramento are they through....? *



Sacramento's up 3-2 against the Lakers.  Game 6 is tomorrow night in LaLa Land.  

Go Kings!  (this from a guy living in Wisconsin).  I just can't stand the Lakers.    



> _Originally posted by Winblows _
> *
> that football doesnt count.. were talking about the real sport.. the actual game that uses your foot and the ball *



Well spake!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 30, 2002)

Go Sacramento i used to support Chicago for the obvious reason of Jordan&company. But now in Sacramento Stojacovic(peja) plays and before  he came over to the US he used to play in Greece and i used to really love the guy.


----------



## homer (May 30, 2002)

ohmigosh, I disliked the Bulls *because* of Jordan & Co.  Too many championships.  Then I transferred my distaste to the Lakers once they started winning too many in a row.  

Underdogs rule!  

Go underdogs in the World Cups (soccer and rugby and cricket!)   

I like watching rugby.  All Blacks!  Haka!  Unfortunately one needs satellite or something in the US to watch it.  Silly "football". . . .


----------



## lonny (May 31, 2002)

I actually like Montella better than Vieri. Totti is a real football genius though!
Too bad Baggio couldn't make it...

England... hmmm...  Sven is great, let's see how far he's gonna take the team!

OMG! Gimme a football game!!!!!!!


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

> Zenzefiloan: Next time we go maybe we have a better system who knows!!!!



I don't think that there is anything wrong with the system, it is just how you play it. With that system it is all to easy to get old fashioned and let your fall backs play defence all the time. With total football the fullbacks have really got to push up and play in midfield a lot of the time.

R.


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 31, 2002)

> undefined





> I don't think that there is anything wrong with the system, it is just how you play it. With that system it is all to easy to get old fashioned and let your fall backs play defence all the time. With total football the fullbacks have really got to push up and play in midfield a lot of the time.




I meant the way they lost 4-4-2 as in goals they were beaten!!!

I like 4-4-2 too but my favourite is by far 3-5-2 if you have the players!!!!

WELL DONE FRANCE!!!!CONGRAQTULATIONS

This is what happens if a team is based aroun one player in frances case Zidan.

 

I am glad i ut some money on Senegal for the game....

I think that France has the ability to do better. But they think they will win with only their shirts present on the pitch.


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

Bit of a shocker that result. There were quite a few off the woodwork though. Henri should really have stuck a few away. 

Senegal caused LOTS of problems for Desailly and other other centre back (whose name escapes me at the moment). 

It's going to get interesting in the next few weeks.

R.


----------



## homer (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *
> Underdogs rule!
> *



Okay, I've sunk to a new low by quoting myself.

Anyway, yay for Senegal!


----------



## uoba (May 31, 2002)

You beat me to it! Well done SENEGAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenzefiloan (May 31, 2002)

Rep of Ireland v Cameroon .Roy is out and they will want to proove something so i can see a tied game here

Uruguay v Denmark Never underestimate the Danish i go with Uruguay here

Germany v S. Arabia .Propably Germany



What do you guys think?


----------



## uoba (May 31, 2002)

(only to wind up Paragon of course )


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jun 1, 2002)

After yesterdays forcast was very successful i will continue with tms one!!!I only did not Denmark damn!!!


So here we go:

England Vs Sweden: i will have to go with England here although i fear a tie is more of a possible result.

B: Paraguay v South Africa Paraguay

F: Argentina v Nigeria I think that Batistuta & Co will pull it off here.

Spain Vs Slovenia:Go SPAIN...i hate slovenia because of zahovic he used to play in Greece and i hated him!!!

I bought the ball that they use in the World Cup yesterday...man it is  so light it is unbelievable!!!


----------



## alexachucarro (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Winblows _
> *
> 
> that football doesnt count.. were talking about the real sport.. the actual game that uses your foot and the ball *



Too bloody right!

Where in hell did that atrocious word 'Soccer' come from anyway?


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

LOL... that is weird. Why don't we switch football and soccer? 

But in football (the American kind) you do use your foot a little bit, but not as much as soccer.


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> Too bloody right!
> ...



I agree!  

From Merriam-Webster online:

Etymology: by shortening & alteration from "association football"
Date: 1889

I dunno.  What do you think?


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *But in football (the American kind) you do use your foot a little bit, but not as much as soccer.  *



Yeah, even rugby uses the foot more than "football" does.  However, usually the rugby use is to trample on people's heads. . .


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Ouch... that must hurt.


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

Yup.   

Well actually, it's possible that rugby is safer than American football, what with the much stricter rules for tackling.   And because rugby players don't wear helmets, they're less likely to get some nasty neck injury from a facemask tackle.  Now concussions, that's another story.


----------



## uoba (Jun 1, 2002)

Rugby is far more dangerous, I've played both!

Played rugby in school (which is compulsory for us Brits), adn took an interest in playing American Football for a few years.

The first thing you learn in Rugby is how not to get all your teeth knocked out and how not to get your spine broken! I have heard of quite a few cases of deaths in rugby in last few years, mainly from the scrum (the famous part where all the big fellas slam together). That is where it is easy to damage your back, if you watch the referees in professional matches, they are making sure the scrum doesn't collapse as so nobody gets seriously injured.

When playing American football in all that padding, it's great, you can run into an oncoming truck and not feel anything!!!


----------



## homer (Jun 1, 2002)

Well okay, you're the first person I've "met" who's played both sports.  I, on the other hand, have played neither, but have watched plenty of games. So I defer judgment to you. . . .

Even with what you've said, I'd still prefer not to be jumping in the air and have some big linebacker tackle me out of the air and land on my head,  helmet and padding or no!


----------



## lonny (Jun 3, 2002)

Yep.. I start to love this World Cup!


----------



## uoba (Jun 3, 2002)

Italy looked strong, like I said, Totti and Vieri!!

As for England, damn, a lesson in how not play when you are 1-0 up!!   

Best team so far... Brasilllllll!!!!  
(my adopted second team)


----------

